# New 3x3 Method--MOSIE



## Ranzha (Nov 14, 2009)

It's original except for a few algs.
It's not designed to be any good, but it could have potential.

So, yeah. I'm Ranzha V. Emodrach and here is my MOSIE method.
MOSIE stands for:
Middle layer
Orient all corners
Separate and permute the corners
Initial edges
Edges on the last layer.

It's weird firstly considering it goes against all methods, and secondly because it's an E-layer first method.

So, here how it goes:

1.) Solve the middle layer. This can be done intuitively and in 8 or less moves, like the cross.

2.) Orient all of the corners, first by top layer, then bottom.
You could have a case, however, where the corners cannot be solved according to their layers. To solve this, position the incorrect cubies from the U and D layers in the UFR and DFR positions, with the correct sticker on the right side. Then do this algorithm:

(U R' F2) (R F2) (R U R') U2 (L F2) (L' F2). Easy to learn and to execute.

3.) Separate the corners according to their layers without disturbing the middle layer. This can be done like solving the last two centres of a 4x4 when they're opposite.
Permutation can take two branches: Guimond-like algorithms for permutations (without disturbing the middle layer), or permuting them using either a T-perm or a Y-perm, according to the side.

4.) The initial edges step requires you to solve the first layer, thus solving F2L. This can be done in a Roux-like fashion.

5.) Orient and permute the LL edges.

EXAMPLE:
Scramble with LL on top:
D2 U' B D' F D' R U' R D' F2 L B2 D U2 F D B U' D F' L' D' B2 U

From this, I inspect the middle layer for correct pieces, and then the top, then bottom layers.
Notice the edge is correct in FL. Then the UF edge must go to BR, and BR is swapped across.
Last one's in UL.

To solve middle layer, I'd do this:


Spoiler



B2 (BL is correct)
U' R (BR is correct)
U' F' U F. Seven moves and easy.


Damn, I have "bad corners." This occurs when the U and D layers cannot be oriented separately, where I need to use the alg above.


Spoiler



So, I'd do a U move, then Sune. This orients three corners.
Flip it over with a z2.
Sune 3 times (while skipping the transitions in-between, that is, by doing R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'), then z2.
This orients 3 bottom layer corners.
Now, match the "bad corners" above each other in the FR column using y' D'.
Do the algorithm above, (U R' F2) (R F2) (R U R') U2 (L F2) (L' F2).



Now, separate the layers.
I'd do this with:


Spoiler



R2 U R2 D' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2.
This separates the corners to their layers.
I don't have algs for the Ortega-style permutations, so I'll do PLL for both layers.
Then, U and T-perm on U face. DON'T AUF YET!
Flip it over with z2.
Then, U, T-perm and AUF (which is skipped). Do another z2.


Then, solve the first layer. I'd do this:


Spoiler



1st one: y M' U M.
2nd one: U M U2 M'.
3rd one: y M' U2 M.
4th one: y2 M' U M U' M' U2 M.


Now for LL.


Spoiler



Orient the edges using U as setup, then M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U.
Then a U-perm for edges.
(y2) R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2.


Then it's solved!

Hope you like it and the example.
Try it!
It's not very good, but yet it is original.
Tell me what you think.

Also, I do NOT expect ANYONE to use this method because I find it an epic struggle to look ahead and too many steps to look after. Too much intuition, too.

--Ranzha

EDITED 11-13-2009 -- Added example, and later, Guimond-like realisation.
EDITED 11-15-2009 -- Spoilered it.


----------



## DemotioN (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 14, 2009)

DemotioN said:


> Nice.



Thanks.
I'll add algs and an example later.


----------



## DemotioN (Nov 14, 2009)

This would be way to hard for me though  Should make vid tutorial


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Original, but horribly slow  I tried this 3 times, got a mean of 43
I guess I'm just baddd


----------



## esquimalt1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Is this similar to the Ring method?


----------



## DemotioN (Nov 14, 2009)

> (U R' F2) (R F2) (R U R') U2 (L F2) (L' F2)


What does it mean if its bracketed and unbracketed.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Those are just triggers, to show a set of similar moves that repeat, like er.. (R U R' U') (R U R' U') R U R'. The bracket is to show the R U R' U' repeats itself

esquimalt1: this is like, the inverse of the Ring.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 14, 2009)

esquimalt1 said:


> Is this similar to the Ring method?



I didn't know that method.
Now that I think of it, it's kind of like solving middle layer, a 2x2 by a Guimond-ish method, and then first layer edges Roux-style with ELL.

EDIT: ALSO! You could permute both layers using Guimond. You just need to make sure the middle layer stays oriented.
I'll make some algs for it.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 14, 2009)

You've got some interesting, even silly choices.
(U R' F2) (R F2) (R U R') U2 (L F2) (L' F2) is totally unnecessary. At least try R' D L2 D' R L2.

Have you looked at Human Thistlethwaite?


----------



## Innocence (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey, it may not be useful speed-wise, but it's extremely useful to those people who pointlessly learn every method they come across! Good work.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 14, 2009)

Interesting method, however it's slow. Once we thought about the same with István (we wanted to solve the 3x3 as a square-1 or so) but we didn't go this far.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 14, 2009)

Innocence said:


> Hey, it may not be useful speed-wise, but it's extremely useful to those people who pointlessly learn every method they come across! Good work.


Actually, it's not, because that makes them learn more methods (unless that's part of the goal, too).


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 14, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> You've got some interesting, even silly choices.
> (U R' F2) (R F2) (R U R') U2 (L F2) (L' F2) is totally unnecessary. At least try R' D L2 D' R L2.
> 
> Have you looked at Human Thistlethwaite?



The algorithm I listed keeps all other pieces in place.
Also, that algorithm orients the DFR and BLD corners, not UFR and DFR.

ALSO! I'll add more algs.
I just wonder this: how can you get CubeExplorer to make algs for you when switching other pieces doesn't matter?


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 14, 2009)

YOUR NEW METHOD IS AWESOME!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 14, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I just wonder this: how can you get CubeExplorer to make algs for you when switching other pieces doesn't matter?


You can gray out pieces by right-clicking on them, then the program will ignore those pieces.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 14, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > I just wonder this: how can you get CubeExplorer to make algs for you when switching other pieces doesn't matter?
> ...



Not when making algs....
Not on my comp, anyway. Let me try eet.
Holy shiatsu massage never mind.

I'mma make good algs.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 14, 2009)

why go to all the trouble of making algs for this method? Obviously this isn't meant for speed or fewest moves or blindfolded but just for fun. Fun methods should be done intuitively as far as i am concerned

here is a fun bonus challenge: extend this method to a bigger cube and see if you can still do it intuitively. I personally had quite some trouble with that


----------



## rubixfreak (Nov 15, 2009)

use JACube its a THE BEST programm to find new algs

http://software.rubikscube.info/JACube/


----------



## Innocence (Nov 17, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, it may not be useful speed-wise, but it's extremely useful to those people who pointlessly learn every method they come across! Good work.
> ...





> ...who *try to* pointlessly learn every method they come across...



Is that better?


----------



## KwS Pall (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a similar method for solving 3x3 (more square-1-like):
-Do an E-layer
-Orient both layer edges in one step without putting them in correct layers (MU)
-Put them in correct layers (square-like) (R2UD)
-Orient Corners (+ simple parity)
--Top layer
--If parity, then do one of 2 als (find them!)
--z2 Top layer
Put corners in correct layers (R2UD)
PLL D) (Fridrich)
after 50 solves i did 2 sub 20s
If you know the OLL on one side be4 the egdes, do it.
avg of 12 25.xx


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 17, 2009)

KwS Pall said:


> I have a similar method for solving 3x3 (more square-1-like):
> -Do an E-layer
> -Orient both layer edges in one step without putting them in correct layers (MU)
> -Put them in correct layers (square-like) (R2UD)
> ...



Wow, if you practised that more, it could become fast. After short practise and this fast? I might try your method.


----------



## KwS Pall (Nov 17, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> KwS Pall said:
> 
> 
> > I have a similar method for solving 3x3 (more square-1-like):
> ...



notice the edge parity (1+3 or 1+1 or 3+3) between layers - 1+3 is only 3 moves  (in STM)


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 17, 2009)

ಠ_ಠ


----------

